# The Air Horn thread



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

Post up your toot toot's!
I have the 3 horn "train" model from Kevin at ACC
its mounted right by the front grilles on the drivers side
http://www.airassisted.com/Air....html
I set up the valve off the tank, so it is a little louder and has a longer sound to it.
























and a new video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-Ss04JW9-w
if you don't have one, GET ONE! you have the air already!


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

ill post up mine when we do the install tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (tuddy)*

haha that's serious, definitely on my list.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

where/how did you mount that?
is that on the bottom of your frame or something?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: The Air Horn thread (ryanmiller)*

ooooh nice, pics and video! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can I use those on m site, If I ever change things up?


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

<---- Adds that to the list of things to get, got that would be hilarious to see people jump when im driving around campus.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

how did you get those to fit there?....i've wanted to put those horns on my car for ever but couldnt figure out where to mount them


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

Here's mine, it's mounted under the trunk but is plenty loud to be heard in front of the car for sure







.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

its bolted to the frame rail right near where the factory skid-plate would go. it really wasn't hard to fit actaully.


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

this is the only picture i have 








hahaha i made one of the servers at work spill his drink all over himself the other day


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

im thinking about gettin one too it would be hilarious coming from such a small car


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

haha thats what i love about it so much. noone would ever expect it to come from my car. when the phillies won the world series i was driving through town with my buddy and everyone was beeping and id come up to a big crowd and lay on the horn and everyone would just stair at me in disbelief for a second and then go crazy


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (JohnB43)*

i want to put one on my roof basket.
im just trying to think where along the car i could run the line?


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*

this was us testing the horn 4 trumpet horn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I want one but I think the CC is a little to classy for that


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

mine has been off the road for so long i don't have any pics of mine.







some pics were floating around.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

already got electric air horns fitted, so tempted to bin them and get the air horns and run em off the tank! FUTURE PLAN METHINKS


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

























found some old pics








(leslie 200)


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (4 dr caddy)*

this thing still around? i remeber it from a show and go years ago


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (4 dr caddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4 dr caddy* »_
























found some old pics







(leslie 200)


Damn, you win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_this thing still around? i remeber it from a show and go years ago

yeah its on jackstands getting redone.wait till you see it this time!!!!!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (4 dr caddy)*

sweet, that actually makes me excited


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGYcnYLK_50
only if i can do that


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

LOLZ dude thats funny


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

Very very funny. I could not stop laughing! I gotta get me a set of those!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Notabora2)*









how we put the 4 trumpet in erics car


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGYcnYLK_50
only if i can do that


i remember seeing something like this a few years ago


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

I think H2Oi 09 will be soo horny


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (Grig85)*

my friend sean's old truck....









I have a set of 4 of these along with a tank and compressor for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (VWDugan)*

damn thats some set of horns!

and heres a pic i snapped today while the bumper was off


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

just bought mine


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

which ones did you go with?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I got that $50 one off ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...witem=


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Awesome man, those should be easy to fit with only 2 horns. Honestly my 3rd horn is pretty muffled by the rad support so 2 horns should be loud enough !


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

these thing are sweet i had a buddy have some on his bagged xb and that button was awesome haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry for a noobish question, but all you need to run is an airline for these, then power for a switch/button? I have a lot of extra airline and fittings, so im thinking about picking some up. Not sure where ill mount them yet...


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Sorry for a noobish question, but all you need to run is an airline for these, then power for a switch/button? I have a lot of extra airline and fittings, so im thinking about picking some up. Not sure where ill mount them yet...

thats correct (i think? haha).... an airline and then a switch to "activate" them


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i was trying to meet up with [email protected] last week to get a air horn set but my schedule and his just couldnt get it to work. ill prolly pick them up next i go up to T.O


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

yeah you need to run a air line, and most horns have their own solenoid at the horn, so you can just connect it to your stock horn wire, or add another switch if you dont want it to be your dedicated only horn
mines my only horn teehee


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_yeah you need to run a air line, and most horns have their own solenoid at the horn, so you can just connect it to your stock horn wire, or add another switch if you dont want it to be your dedicated only horn
mines my only horn teehee









haha! i can't imagine having that loud ass mofo as my only horn...it would probably get me into trouble


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_
haha! i can't imagine having that loud ass mofo as my only horn...it would probably get me into trouble









yeah you have to pick your fights well








the best is , my family always gives a toot toot when we leave my grandparents house, well, of course I gave a TOOOT


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

im getting one cause mother complained my stock horn was too quite one day when this dumb ass cut me off twice in less than 30 sec.
so im "fixing" the issue with my horn!


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

my horn really makes my childhood anger come alive in a fury of four trumpets, the majestic ballet of superfluous amounts of air really expresses my feelings better then i could ever articulate. 
but mainly im happy it sounds like a choo-choo


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (tuddy)*

damn yooo..
added to the wish list. i gotta place an order with kevin soon anyways


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

ive had me an air horn just the electric one tho. bought it for 30 bucks a while ago.
its fun. def not as loud as yours tho.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*










new toy, 20" antique boat horn from ebay








sound clips will be up later








it sounds biggg


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

where is the best place to mount one on a MKIV? i dont want to see it from my engine bay.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SLK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLK* »_where is the best place to mount one on a MKIV? i dont want to see it from my engine bay.

mine is bolted to the driver side frame rail in-front of the tire.. seems to work the best because it aims out the grille and doesn't interfere with anything.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aJRKVZV75s
video time








for some reason my camera makes everything sound high pitched, but you get the point


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats pretty sweet, i still prefer 3 or 4 trumpets, it sounds angrier and power by numbers sort of thing.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

honestly that horn sounds SOO much better in person. me and miller were laughing so hard when we did a test run. its ridiculous to how it sounds in person.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so what would you guys recommend for a horn that isnt gonna break the bank? I am already gonna drop a ton on bagyards and what not so every penny helps...


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

the brass one was 30 on eBay.















it cost less than my 3 trumpet and i love the sound more


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_the brass one was 30 on eBay.















it cost less than my 3 trumpet and i love the sound more









yea then just buy a valve, and run the wires to either your stock horn or another switch of your choice. you could prolly get the whole shabang done for less than $50


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_









new toy, 20" antique boat horn from ebay








sound clips will be up later








it sounds biggg

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

This horn is soooooooooo loud hahahhaha


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

I love the sound of tha antique one!


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

def on my to do list


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

anyone seen or tried the ones black forest sells?
im thinkin about hookin them up i want sumthin loud without goin all out air tank


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (HoT-SAuCE)*

tuddy, if ou dont post a picture of yours, m gonna come voer and take apicture and post it for you.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*









tuddy's


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Yea....... safe to say diamond is scared of your horn.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (dcestylzdtailer)*

he wont rip my bumper off now will he


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Haha trueeee


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (dcestylzdtailer)*

i want one of hese so badly.
could have quite a good time wiht it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdubdan01)*

This is the kind of reaction I'm going for when i do my train horns... 




























(btw this was in Orlando) 
They have actual train horns, ****'s no joke! 
http://www.hornblasters.com/video.php?pic=54
More videos here: http://www.hornblasters.com/video.php


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I wanted to thank both [email protected] for the fast shipping on the horns and Miller for the installation of them.
HONK HONK... Video coming soon


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGYcnYLK_50
only if i can do that

HAHAHHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

Where are people gettin train horns? I think im putting that on mine


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_Where are people gettin train horns? I think im putting that on mine









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif this is an old thread.
But to the people who thanked me


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif this is an old thread.
But to the people who thanked me









kevin thanks for everything and ill be thanking u again when i call u to see these bad boys at my door step


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

i want to do this but i am clueless on how to wire this up. i would like a button for it so it is separate from my horn. help is much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

That would be really easy. All you would have to do is wire the ground to any other ground up in the area where you're mounting the horn, then take the 12V power wire up into the car and connect it to the one pole of a momentary push button switch and then the other pole to the 75x or constant 12V next to that. Really easy. 

Thats how I have mine currently wired, but I don't like it that way cause when you really need it, you have to delay that extra few seconds to undo muscle memory of hitting the normal horn and go to a separate switch.

I am changing it so that I am gonna have a on/off switch to jumper the normal horn. That way if I want only my standard horn I can... or flip a switch and have standard + air horn.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks, i thought it would be that simple. You add a fuse? And what button are you running?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I am running mine off my normal horn, i just took apart my horn and used the plastic connecting plug and wired the solenoid to it so it can plug in like factory.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> I am running mine off my normal horn, i just took apart my horn and used the plastic connecting plug and wired the solenoid to it so it can plug in like factory.


thats what i did


----------

